# Oil change



## bicycle

I have a 2005 Ford Freestyle i bought new and now has a grand total of 3500 miles on it. I had the oil changed by Ford at 2000 miles only because it was free. 

My question. A light comes on "CHANGE OIL" at about three month intervals.
Since that notice is obviously not because of milleage i am wondering what triggers the computer to flash the message and should i take it seriously?

The dam computer must be basing the display of that notice on elasped time or viscosity of the oil and not the mileage.:4-dontkno


----------



## mattlock

My guess would be time, as it is recommended to change your oil every 3 months or 3000 miles, which ever comes first.

Now I'm not a professional grease monkey, merely a backyard one so the following statement is only an opinion.

I think changing your oil based on is nothing but marketing fluff. I change the oil in my 1970 VW Beetle in the October, right before I put it away for the winter. I'm I supposed to change the oil in January simply because 3 months has past? I think not! Again, I believe it is marketing fluff designed to by the oil companies, car dealerships, and others to generate more revenue. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bicycle

mattlock138 said:


> My guess would be time, as it is recommended to change your oil every 3 months or 3000 miles, which ever comes first.
> 
> Now I'm not a professional grease monkey, merely a backyard one so the following statement is only an opinion.
> 
> I think changing your oil based on is nothing but marketing fluff. I change the oil in my 1970 VW Beetle in the October, right before I put it away for the winter. I'm I supposed to change the oil in January simply because 3 months has past? I think not! Again, I believe it is marketing fluff designed to by the oil companies, car dealerships, and others to generate more revenue. Just my 2 cents.


Yea i agree with you. I think i will change it about once a year since i drive about 3000 miles a year or less.


----------



## mattlock

As much as I don't agree with it, you may want to consider changing you oil according to what Ford says. Atleast until your warranty has expired.


----------



## devil lady

Oil does degrade with time and is contaminated by fuel residue and condensation. If the manufacturer states an oil change interval of 3 months and you don't do this you will probably void any warranty. Remember oil is cheap when you compare it to the cost of a potential engine rebuild!
Devil lady's Husband (Mechanic 30 years)


----------



## bicycle

devil lady said:


> Oil does degrade with time and is contaminated by fuel residue and condensation. If the manufacturer states an oil change interval of 3 months and you don't do this you will probably void any warranty. Remember oil is cheap when you compare it to the cost of a potential engine rebuild!
> Devil lady's Husband (Mechanic 30 years)


OK. THanks. I think i will as Click and CLack the goofy,giggling brothers.


----------



## mattlock

devil lady said:


> Oil does degrade with time and is contaminated by fuel residue and condensation. If the manufacturer states an oil change interval of 3 months and you don't do this you will probably void any warranty. Remember oil is cheap when you compare it to the cost of a potential engine rebuild!
> Devil lady's Husband (Mechanic 30 years)



I'm glad a pro chimed in on this thread. As I said, I am a backyard wrench and only work on my own wheels, and my statements were only my personal opinion as a side note to the question asked by Bicycle. 

When I started driving it was recommended to change your oil every 6 month or 6000 miles, before that I believe it was every 7500 miles. I don't even buy into the every 3000 miles, I change mine around 5000.

Now a little personal history on my 73 Harley Sportster. Purchased in 1994 and rebuilt top. Pistons, rings, and had the heads done. I put 2-5000 miles on her every summer for 7 yrs only changing the oil once per year. I bought an 82 Harley FXR in 2002, and the Sporty sat in garage most of the time after that until it was sold last year. She only got one oil change between 2002 & 2006 because I rode it around the every once in awhile and started it up once a month just to keep things lubricated. That one oil change was done by the guy that bought her last year. I ride with guy I sold her to and she still runs great. 

So my opinion, as worthless as it may be, remains the same. I will however keep that opinion to myself in the future, as it is without a doubt in a hugh minority.

I do agree that the scheduled maintenance routine should be adhered to for the sake of perserving the factory warranty.

Now I'll take my leave of the Car Talk forum, stay in the PC forums where I belong.


----------



## rockshox203

Changing your oil sooner than 3000 miles isnt a bad thing. And also if you let your car go for a while without changing the oil you could risk rust damage to the cylinder. Since oil has detergents and other materials in it to keep the cylinder from rusting. And if you are one who decides to wait past 3000 miles to change the oil you are inviting sludge build up which kills gas mileage


----------



## bicycle

rockshox203 said:


> Changing your oil sooner than 3000 miles isnt a bad thing. And also if you let your car go for a while without changing the oil you could risk rust damage to the cylinder. Since oil has detergents and other materials in it to keep the cylinder from rusting. And if you are one who decides to wait past 3000 miles to change the oil you are inviting sludge build up which kills gas mileage


How in hell can sludge build up after only driving 1000 miles? Thanks but you guys are missing my point. 

I DRIVE LESS THAN 3000 MILES IN A YEAR. I RIDE MY BIKE MORE MILES THAN THAT.:biggrinje


----------



## curious99

oil change intervals of 3 mo/3000mi.are the best average to go by in my opinion,i was a mechanic(they called us technicians,to impress customers and charge more)for new car dealerships (2 in 18 yrs,I don't like to bounce around from shop to shop)if you drive a lot of highway miles, I found 5000 mi.OK,if you also keep check on oil level.as far as seasonal use (spring,to fall)or motorcycles I would'nt group these vehicles with every day year round drivers.their requirements may well be more leinient.Always use quality oil!!!garbage in garbage out,reduced mileage and/or life of vehicle may result.


----------



## Tyketto

I recommend changing your oil "at least" every 3000 miles. If you don't drive that much, then you can go passed that limit a bit but oils do break down after a while whether you drive or not. As for the oil light, I've seen that most cars are set by mileage. What's probably happening is that you went to change the oil at 2000 miles but they didn't reset your oil light. So, after another 1000 miles, the light goes off.


----------



## la1

I have a 2003 Impala and the oil change light is triggered by the PCM. The PCM counts the number of cranshaft rotations, probably in the trillions, probably counts to 100,000 or a million theN icrements a register 1, then starts counting again instaed of a raw count. I can also turn off the oil quality or oil change light through the radio buttons , along with low tire pressure warning, chimes for locking the car renotely, whether my doors lock when the car is put into drive or / and unlock when put into park and a few others. I change my oil and filter every 6000 miles. I t is one of thing you can do to keep your car in top shape. I also use seafoam to clean the upper intake manifold and throttle body cleaner on the throttle body ..DO NOT USE REGULAR CARB CLEANER. You can also use the throttle body cleaner to clean the pintle on the idle air control, the MAF and probably the MAP too, plus others. No silicone products unless they do not have lead ( will say O2 sensor safe or just sensor safe). sorry kind of digressed


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey bicycle!
I'd call the dealer and ask them how to reset the "change oil light" tell them what happened, most places will be to happy to help you out, "most".
Hope we helped you, if so let us know.


----------



## Sammiee

I live about a hour away from where I work. I know I have alot of highway miles. I changed my oil every month and a half to 2 miles.

My spouse he changes his ever 2 months it is city driving.


----------



## gmstrong

la1 said:


> I have a 2003 Impala and the oil change light is triggered by the PCM. The PCM counts the number of cranshaft rotations, probably in the trillions, probably counts to 100,000 or a million theN icrements a register 1, then starts counting again instaed of a raw count. I can also turn off the oil quality or oil change light through the radio buttons , along with low tire pressure warning, chimes for locking the car renotely, whether my doors lock when the car is put into drive or / and unlock when put into park and a few others. I change my oil and filter every 6000 miles. I t is one of thing you can do to keep your car in top shape. I also use seafoam to clean the upper intake manifold and throttle body cleaner on the throttle body ..DO NOT USE REGULAR CARB CLEANER. You can also use the throttle body cleaner to clean the pintle on the idle air control, the MAF and probably the MAP too, plus others. No silicone products unless they do not have lead ( will say O2 sensor safe or just sensor safe). sorry kind of digressed


I have a 2003 Impala and would like to know the procedures for turning off the oil change light and whether my doors lock when the car is put into drive. Can you post or direct me to this information?


----------



## bulldog54

Hey gmstrong, It's probably in your owners manual or available from any Chevy dealer.


----------

